
NodeOS: Disgrace Upon the JavaScript Community - r3dm1ke
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/nodeos-disgrace-upon-the-js-community-e96a8a91d435
======
maxharris
NodeOS looks pretty cool! Thanks for sharing the link to it!

